# Making a Fursuit when your breasts are big?



## MindlessWolfzy (Nov 3, 2013)

So yeah I'm makin' a fursuit but I have this problem. I have big boobs. I've worn a mascot costume body before and my boobs makes the fabric pull up and makes the whole body look awkward. So I was thinking, isn't there some way I can make a DTD and have it work to wear the fursuit accommodate for breasts? And without looking like a boobsuit (I really have an avid hate of those. They look really stupid.) I really don't want this fursuit to come off as me trying to be sexy, so yeah, any help is appreciated!


----------



## Nashida (Nov 3, 2013)

A duct tape dummy should do it, or have measurements taken. I've been gifted as well, so I told my builder I wanted some wiggle room in the chest area so it didn't look like a boob suit. This was the result - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11975758/ (picture is massive!)

If you want to go the duct tape dummy route, http://latinvixen.phpwebhosting.com/dtd.htm is an excellent tutorial on how to make one. You can then cut your fabric to the dummy's size.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 3, 2013)

Perfectly honest, I can see the added bulk of the fur reducing the impact of the boobs somewhat. Maybe a little tactical padding on the DTD could give the illusion that they were smaller? And there is always the option of binding, I guess, but that probably depends on the effect you want.

I'm sure that if you use a DTD, your boobs won't warp the suit as you described, because it would be specially-made for you.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Unless You are purposely playing a male character. Do what I am going to do and have the suit made to 
accommodate your female proportions. There is no rule that your fur-suited self cant have boobs just not
ones that are to detailed for public.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Nov 3, 2013)

Darts will help with the suit's shape and ift you correctly. Also longer fur, as someone else mentioned, can hide the overall impact.


----------



## Willow (Nov 3, 2013)

You'd really just have to make the dummy to accommodate them. But then again, that may make the top look a little bulky so I dunno. 
If nothing else, I'd suggest binding if you're willing to spend an extra $36. It may not completely flatten your chest but it'll at least help with fitting into the suit. 

Not to sound overly creepy but what do you mean by big breasts? Like D-Cup big or..?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 3, 2013)

Willow said:


> Not to sound overly creepy but what do you mean by big breasts? Like D-Cup big or..?



(Giggling) --- thanks for the laughs..

Does it really matter ?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd make a joke about being MALE and big-breasted being common among Furries but in all maturity, I think sizing your fursuit a bit larger would be a good idea.


----------



## Willow (Nov 3, 2013)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> (Giggling) --- thanks for the laughs..
> 
> Does it really matter ?


Not a whole lot but it helps in being able to give a better answer. People have slightly different definitions of what they consider "big".


----------



## MindlessWolfzy (Nov 5, 2013)

Willow said:


> You'd really just have to make the dummy to accommodate them. But then again, that may make the top look a little bulky so I dunno.
> If nothing else, I'd suggest binding if you're willing to spend an extra $36. It may not completely flatten your chest but it'll at least help with fitting into the suit.
> 
> Not to sound overly creepy but what do you mean by big breasts? Like D-Cup big or..?



Yeah I'm unfortunately D-cup XD But A lot of these suggestions about just making the suit to accommodate to my shape sounds like a good idea. So I'll give it a go.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 5, 2013)

MindlessWolfzy said:


> Yeah I'm unfortunately D-cup XD But A lot of these suggestions about just making the suit to accommodate to my shape sounds like a good idea. So I'll give it a go.




That is why I suggested it. Better to have your suit fit you then to force yourself to suffer instead.


----------



## Jax (Nov 5, 2013)

Go for the fit no matter what. You or your suit maker can work on design, color patters or even a breast plate to make your look more to your liking. Easier to alter down than up 
 Biggest mistake is to make the suit too restrictive to move, especially if you like to dance...and all suiters should dance


----------

